# 2x2 BLD algorithms for speedsolving



## Stuart (May 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXDFq4uU4aA


----------



## danthecuber (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (May 9, 2011)

Can you just list the algs instead?


----------



## Stuart (May 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Can you just list the algs instead?


i thinks its easier to show/understand when its a video, so i made it a video


----------



## Engberg91 (May 9, 2011)

Try:
[R U R' U'] [R U R' U'] L' [U R U' R'] [U R U' R'] L
[U R U' R'] [U R U' R'] L' [R U R' U'] [R U R' U'] L
Both algorithms twist 2 corners (UFL and UBL)


----------



## Rpotts (May 9, 2011)

why would you use dan brown instead of two sunes or CLLs?


----------



## Kirjava (May 9, 2011)

Stuart said:


> i thinks its easier to show/understand when its a video, so i made it a video


 
Yeah, the problem is that many people aren't willing to wait 6 minutes.


----------



## Rpotts (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, especially seeing how the alg in the screenshot is just two sunes.


----------

